# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Sóng biển

## ngoctran89

Waves
26 JPG | ~5500x3600 | 300 dpi | 26,4 mb​Uploadbox | Letitbit | Deposit | Rapidshare | Ifolder[/code]

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=36

----------

